# Make your own parts... Klaxon horn mount



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2017)

Bought a Trumpet Klaxon that didn't have a mount. Took one off one I already had, and said to myself..."I can make that!" So I did...
Had left over EA klaxon mount, so just unbent factory bends, made new smaller opposite bends, cut off extra material, shaped to new horn body, made new mounting tabs. There you go!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 2, 2017)

Great job Bri!


----------

